# Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht



## mb243 (7. April 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Kann mir jemand nützliche Tipps und Tricks für das "erfolgreiche" Plattenangeln in der Eckernförder Bucht geben! :s  Ich war sonst immer in Lamgholz/Waabs unterwegs, aber irgendwie scheint mir die Stelle ein wenig "ausgelutscht zu sein!??!

Über viele Antworten und nützliche Hinweise würde ich mich echt freuen, denn am Freitag soll es schon los gehen!   #h  #: 

Gruß
mb243


----------



## Nordangler (7. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Ich halte nicht viel von der Eckernförder Bucht. Die andere Richtung halte ich da besser. Pfalzhöft zb.
oder Dänemark.

Sven


----------



## mb243 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Hi Sven!
Wo ist denn Pfalzhöft???

P.S.: Netter Bericht in der Zeitung!!! Viel Glück mit Deiner Geschäftsidee und evtl. möchte ich mir auch gerne mal so einen Buttlöffel zulegen! Irgendwann schaffe ich auch nochmal mich bei Dir telefonisch zu melden!

Grüße aus Kropp
MB243


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Hi mb243. Versuch es lieber in der Kieler Bucht. Da gibt es zur Zeit gute Platten. Von der Eckernförder Bucht halte ich auch nicht viel. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Ansgar (8. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Pfalzhoeft?????? )

Also, ich habe fast 30 Jahre in Angeln/Schleswig Holstein auf dem Buckel und kenne keinen Ort, der so heisst.... Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja, oder einer hat schnell mal einen Ort neu gegruendet?? )

Vermute, der Kollege aus Luerschau hat Falshoeft gemeint, soweit ich mich recht entsinne auf der Aussenseite der Geltinger Birk?
Das ist aber eigentlich eher ne Dorsch- als eine Buttstelle... (ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung).

Buttangeln ist echt schwierig, Eckernfoerder Bucht scheint mir aber auch nicht so toll zu sein. Habe selber ein paar Mal in Klein Waabs gefischt und war nicht so beeindruckt...
Die Schlei bei Maasholm ist gut, aber da brauchst Du ein Boot. Weidefeld ist auch recht gut, aber etwas launisch und gelegentlich finden da Vereinsangeln statt und es ist schwer einen Platz zu finden.
Daenemark ist natuerlich besser, aber da faehrst Du dann ziemlich lange...

Habe selber nicht wirklich einen heissen Tip, bin aber jetzt auch immer mit dem Boot los gewesen und nicht mehr so oft vom Strand...(und bin ausserdem seit einem Jahr nicht mehr in Deutschland).
Ein Kumpel von mir geht oft am Strand los, wenn Du willst kann ich ihn mal fragen. Schick mir in dem Fall doch mal ne PM....

Beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------



## Nordangler (8. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Ansgar hast recht. Dummer Schreibfehler. :q 
Sollte beim schreiben das  #g  weglassen.
Mit dem Boot ist Schleimünde hier oben ene Topstelle.
Über Winter und Frühjahr ist es echt ein Highlight.
Kollegen haben im Januar 122 Stüch dort gefangen mit einem Einzelgewicht von 350 gr. bis 1500 gr.
Welche Stelle ich sonst gerne mag, ist Middelfahrt. Dort gibt es auch einige Topecken. Mit Glück halt auch den Steinbutt.   mmmmhhh lecker

Sven


----------



## Ansgar (8. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Hey Nordangler,

kein Thema, kann ja jedem mal passieren. Falshoeft ist ein guter Platz, da sind wir uns einig, aber ich finde eher zum Dorschangeln.

Aber sag doch Deinen Kollegen mal, die sollen nach 20 - 30 Butt aufhoeren.
Werde immer etwas betroffen, wenn ich von so Massenfaengen hoere. Was macht man mit mehr als 100 Butt??? Tut das denn wirklich not? 
Sollte man nicht heute mit den Resourcen schonend umgehen, damit morgen auch noch was da ist?
Angeln ist ja nun mal viel mehr als Fische fangen...

Petri Heil weiterhin
Ansgar


----------



## mb243 (8. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi mb243. Versuch es lieber in der Kieler Bucht. Da gibt es zur Zeit gute Platten. Von der Eckernförder Bucht halte ich auch nicht viel. Gruss Dennis



Hi Dennis!
WO genau ist es denn im Moment vernünftig sich hinzusetzten??
Ort/Strand
Wenn es geht gerne etwas genauer, denn in der Kieler Bucht war ich noch nie unterwegs.
Cu 
MB243


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Hi MB243. Also ich persönlich bevorzuge den Schönberger Strand. Die linken Nebenstrände sind Brasilien, Kalifonien, Heidkate und Laboe. Diese Strände sind Top für Butt. Die rechten Nebenstrände sind Stakendorfer Strand, Hohenfelder Strand und Behrensdorfer Strand. Top Plätze für Dorsch. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung, da ich diese Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Es gibt dort noch einige andere Strände, aber da fehlen mir die Namen. Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir ein wenig geholfen habe. Am SA bin ich auch unterwegs. Gruss Dennis


----------



## mb243 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Na dann werden wir mal sehen!

Vielen Dank erstmal für Deine Beschreibung - vielleicht werden wir ja heute abend ein paar Platte an Land ziehen können!??? :s 

Ich werde mal berichten!

Cu mb243


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

WO ist denn nun der Bericht #d??? Bin soooo gespannt, ob meine Tipps euch reichlich Platten beschert haben. Hoffentlich habt ihr mir auch noch ne Osterplatte übrig gelassen.:q:q:q Bilder sind auch erwünscht. Gruss Dennis#h#h#h


----------



## mb243 (10. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Hi alle zusammen!
Auch auf den Verdacht hin, daß ich NIE wieder eine Antwort bzgl. irgendwelcher Tipps von Euch bekomme- muß ich ehrlich gesagt eingestehen : Ich bzw. Iris und ich waren doch wieder in Langholz!!!! Oh! @Sylverpasi net böse sein, aber irgendwie hatten wir gestern noch keine Lust uns auf einen "neuen" Strand einzustellen. So sind wir also mal wieder Richtung Langholz geeiert und als wir am Strand ankamen- SCHOCK!!!! An unserer alten und guten Stelle standen schon so ca. 12 Petri-Jünger zum Vergleichsangeln eines Angelvereins aus der Rendsburger Umgebung!!! Fast der ganze Strand war belegt. Aber irgendwie war es dann doch eine Art Bestätigung für uns, denn so schlecht konnte der Abschnitt dann ja nun doch nicht sein!??!! *gg*
Wir mussten uns also einen Platz weiter zum Strandkiosk suchen und schlugen dort unsere Zelte auf. So gegen 17.15 Uhr war dann alles fertig und die ersten Würmchen an einer Nachläufermontage dümpelten im salzigen Nass. Die Windverhältnisse waren alles andere als optimal, denn es blies eine recht schwache Brise ablandig in die Bucht. 
So, um UNSEREN Ergebniss-Bericht ein wenig zu verkürzen: Wir hatten an unserer Stelle insgesamt nachher bis 01.00 Uhr 11 Bisse von kleinen Dörschchen, welche nach ein wenig Luft schnappen wieder im salzigem Nass baden durften.
ABER :
Bei den anderen Anglern an der Spitze des Campingplatzes ging während der gesamten Zeit wirklich die Post ab!!! Die haben Platte an Lang gezogen in allen Größen! Größter Plattfisch war bei einem immerhin stattliche 49 cm groß!!!!!!!!!
Alles im Allen hatten die Herrschaften echt gut an der altbewährten Stelle in Punkto Anzahl und Größe gefangen. Mein letzter Smalltalk mit denen war so gegen 19.45 Uhr und da hatten die Platte von 49,47, viele 43-er bis runter auf 25cm in Ihren Eimern!!!!
Ich wollte hier nur noch mal eine kleine Lanze für die Eckernförder Bucht "brechen", denn so schlecht (wie auch ich manchmal dachte!??), ist dieser Bereich dann nun doch nicht! 
@ Sylverpasi:
Vielen Dank für Deine Tips zum Schönberger Strand! Wenn die Zeit es zum es "Ausprobieren" zulässt, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall mal Deine Ratschläge beherzigen!!

Allzeit immer gutgefüllte Eimer und ne Menge Spass+Erholung am Wasser wünscht

MB243


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Hi MB243. Ich nicht schlimm :c :c :c!!! *g* Nee mal im Ernst! Warum sollte ich denn böse sein? Schau Dir mal diesen Bericht hier an. Da hab ich geschrieben, was das letzte Mal in Schönberg abging. Sind auch Fotos von mir drin.  http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=26270


----------



## mb243 (10. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Hi Sylverpasi!

Ja den Bericht hatte ich schon mit viel "NEID" (=quatsch!!!) gelesen.
Glückwunsch dazu und auch weiterhin solche Erfolge! 

Cu mb243


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Danke! Wünsch ich Dir auch. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Strand. Fahre diese Woche auch noch einmal.


----------



## chippog (11. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

ihr holt ja zum teil echt gute plattfische aus dem wasser! ich bin mit einer 31 cm, 295 g kliesche schon sehr zufrieden. irgendwie scheinen bei uns doch eine menge netze im einsatz zu sein, da gerad in den letzten jahre, die meisten platten unter zwanzig zentimeter waren! heul!!! gruss und plattfiskskitfiske aus göteborg, chippog


----------



## Nordangler (11. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Soll ich das Foto einer 57er reinstellen zum ärgern chippog ??  


Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Jo mach das mal. Ich hab so eine Platte auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Meeres_Angler (11. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Hallo Sylverpasi
wenn du so schöne platte fangen möchtest dann mußt du wohl nach DK zb langeland oder besser lolland,das ist echt super.
mfg
meeres angler


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Ich war mit den Platten von Schönberg schon recht zufrieden. Klar ist mir auch, dass man nicht immer so große Platten fangen kann, aber die Chance eben eine dieser Großen zu bekommen, sehe ich genau dort. Meine größte war 49 cm. Klar würd ich auch gern mal nach DK. Hab schon viiiiiel davon gelesen! Aber zur Zeit ist meine Familie wichtiger. Mein 2. Baby ist bald da. Da wird das Angeln weniger :c:q.


----------



## chippog (13. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

ne, nordangler, zum ärgern brauchst du die nicht hier rein bringen, aber sehr gerne zum bewundern! also, los damit, samt fangplatz, angeltechnik, köder, wetter... und so! chipp


----------



## mb243 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Hallo alle zusammen!

War heute mit meinem Vater los! Ebenfalls in Langholz! Er war zum ersten Mal in der Brandung! Und das war sein Fang (Flunder, 49 cm) !!!!!!  #v


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Na dann von mir ein ordentliches PETRI! Super Fisch. Durfte auch schon welche von der Größe verhaften. Das macht sauspaß die zu pumpen! Zum ersten Mal in der Brandung.....das ist doch mal ein super Einstand! So soll es sein! Gruss an den Fänger und an Dich! Dennis


----------



## chippog (24. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

auch aus schweden herzlichsten glückwunsch! feiner fisch!! fängt nicht jeder, schon gar nicht beim ersten "schaumbad"!!! skitfiske aus göteborg! chipp


----------



## Nordangler (28. April 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Bei Arnis sind beim Fischer 60 Platte im Netz reingegangen. Das heißt in ca. 14 Tagen sind sie an meiner Topstelle in der Schlei. Die Fischer holen da Platte bis zu 4 pfd. raus.
Mal schauen, ob dies auch mir gelingt, mit Belly und Löffel.
Sage dann aber hier auch Bescheid.
Schleimünde ist sonst meine Empfehlung auf Platte.

Gruß Sven


----------



## mb243 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

Kurzer Bericht von gestern:

Iris und Ich waren wieder in Langholz. Hatten schönen pustigen und auflandigen Wind. Ergebnis: 14 Butt und 1 Dorsch (42 cm; gefangen um 14 Uhr!!! #6 ).
Brachte richtig Spaß, aber mussten nachher wegen Wurmmangel  #q aufhören!

Bis dann
Cu mb243


----------



## chippog (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Platte in der Eckernförder Bucht*

wurmmangel? übel! trotzdem schöner kurzbericht! chipp


----------

